# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  μέτρηση κατανάλωσης σε watt

## ipokabos

μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει
πώς ακριβώς γίνεται η μέτρηση κατανάλωσης σε watt ενός υπολογιστή
με αυτό το όργανο μέτρησης?
μπορεί να γίνει η μέτρηση κατανάλωσης και με ένα απλό πολύμετρο
και αν ναι με ποιες ρυθμίσεις?
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## stom

Πρεπει να μετρας ταυτοχρονα ταση, ρευμα και cosf 
Απο εκει υπολογιζεις την ενεργο ισχυ και κατα συνεπεια τις KWh.

----------


## selectronic

Κάνεις ότι κάνει και το όργανο: Μετράς τα volt και τα ampere και με τον P=V*I υπολογίζεις με σχετική ακρίβεια(*) την κατανάλωση σε watt.

  * υπάρχει και το συνημίτονο (cosφ)

----------


## ipokabos

> Κάνεις ότι κάνει και το όργανο: Μετράς τα volt και τα ampere και με τον P=V*I υπολογίζεις με σχετική ακρίβεια(*) την κατανάλωση σε watt.
> 
>   * υπάρχει και το συνημίτονο (cosφ)




δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποια pin του εσωτερικού του υπολογιστή πρέπει να συνδέσω το πολύμετρο.
αν και φοιτητής ηλεκτρονικής με πιάνετε αδιάβαστο, το cosφ πώς μπαίνει στον τύπο?

----------


## stom

Τεραστιε... Ηλεκτρικες μετρησεις εχεις κανει?
Σε κανενα pin.
Στο καλωδιο του ρευματος θα πας.

----------


## spyropap

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=20720&cat=415&page=1

Με πολύμετρο μπορείς να μετρήσεις τα Βολτ και έπειτα να μετρήσεις με διαφορετική σύνδεση και επιλογή τα Αμπερ που καταναλώνει μια συσκευή. Εάν κάνεις λάθος στη σύνδεση μπορεί να κάψεις ασφάλεια ή το όργανο.

Πολλαπλασιάζεις τα δύο μεγέθη. Το άθροισμα τους είναι η σχετική Βαττική Ισχύς της συσκευής.
Θα είναι σχετική εάν η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια της συσκευής σου έχει διακυμάνσεις.
Ακόμα μερικοί αυτόματοι ψηφιακοί μετρητές αδυνατούν να μετρήσουν σωστά όταν η συχνότητα είναι διαφορετική από 50 hz. Και κάθε όργανο όσο ακριβό και να είναι μπορεί να έχει απόκλιση.

Ακόμα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα αναλογικά ρολόγια μέτρησης με περιστρεφόμενο δίσκο -σαν αυτά της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## selectronic

Μαζί γράφαμε την πρώτη απάντηση Stom :Smile: 


  Φίλε μου αν δεν ξέρεις πως συνδέετε βολτόμετρο και αμπερόμετρο, ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ με τα 220V, *το ρεύμα σκοτώνει!!!* Χωρίς παρεξήγηση έτσι, όλοι από κάπου ξεκινήσαμε, απλώς μην βουτήξεις στα βαθειά, κινδυνεύεις!

  Πάρε ένα οργανάκι σαν αυτό που έβαλες στο link

----------


## ipokabos

> Τεραστιε... Ηλεκτρικες μετρησεις εχεις κανει?
> Σε κανενα pin.
> Στο καλωδιο του ρευματος θα πας.



έτσι για να γελάσουμε λίγο,
πλάκα στην πλάκα σύνδεσα το πολύμετρο σε pin της μητρικής και πρέπει να της έκανα ζημιά.
έκανε μόνο του το pc reboot και δείχνει τώρα τα εικονίδια τεραστια χαχαχα

----------


## selectronic

Μπορεί απλώς να πάθαν πλάκα τα Windows. Αν είχες κάνει ζημιά στην μητρική ή το τροφοδοτικό (αν και 99% έχει προστασία για βραχυκύκλωμα) θα είχες πιο «σοβαρές» παρενέργειες…

  Αν θες πες σε ποια pins σύνδεσες το πολύμετρο και σε ποια κλίμακα το είχες (μία φωτό να δείχνει και που ήταν οι ακροδέκτες στο πολύμετρο θα βοηθήσει ακόμα πιο πολύ).

----------


## selectronic

Το πολύμετρο αν το «σετάρεις» σαν αμπερόμετρο, έχει σχεδόν 0 αντίσταση στους ακροδέκτες του (γιατί το βάζεις *σε σειρά με το φορτίο* που θες να μετρήσεις). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν το συνδέσεις παράλληλα σε μία πηγή, την βραχυκυκλώνεις!

  Τα «ίσιωσες» τα Windows?

----------


## ipokabos

> Μπορεί απλώς να πάθαν πλάκα τα Windows. Αν είχες κάνει ζημιά στην μητρική ή το τροφοδοτικό (αν και 99% έχει προστασία για βραχυκύκλωμα) θα είχες πιο «σοβαρές» παρενέργειες…
> 
>   Αν θες πες σε ποια pins σύνδεσες το πολύμετρο και σε ποια κλίμακα το είχες (μία φωτό να δείχνει και που ήταν οι ακροδέκτες στο πολύμετρο θα βοηθήσει ακόμα πιο πολύ).



χααχα
sorry από τα νεύρα μου μπερδεύτηκα και είπα μητρική. σε κάποια pin της κάρτας γραφικών το συνέδεσα.
γιαυτό ίσως μεγάλωσαν τα εικονίδια.
για να μην σας κουράζω άλλο και ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση
όταν λέτε να το συνδέσω στο καλώδιο του ρεύματος εννοείτε τα καλώδια τα εσωτερικά του τροφοδοτικού 
ή το καλώδιο το εξωτερικό που συνδέεται με τον υπολογιστή?

----------


## selectronic

Φίλε μου πάντα φιλικά,

  Νομίζω ότι είσαι κλασσικό παράδειγμα ανθρώπου που μαθαίνει με τον άσχημο τρόπο γιατί δεν πρέπει να σκαλίζει πράγματα για τα οποία δεν έχει ιδέα :Unsure: 

Λοιπόν, για την κατανάλωση:
  Δεν μπορείς να την μετρήσεις από την ΧΤ (Χαμηλή Τάση, δηλαδή την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού πλευρά) μεριά, γιατί πρώτον το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει πολλές τάσεις και είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να τις μετράς όλες την ίδια στιγμή και δεύτερον δεν μετράς τις απώλειες του τροφοδοτικού (το “efficiency” που γράφουν στα χαρακτηριστικά).

  Για την κάρτα:
  Υπάρχει και περίπτωση να την γλύτωσες, αν ψάξεις στα settings των Windows και έχει φύγει καμία ανάλυση (ή συνέλθει αν την αλλάξεις 1-2 φορές), αλλιώς άνοιξε νέο θέμα για την καρτούλα…

----------


## spiroscfu

> Πρεπει να μετρας ταυτοχρονα ταση, ρευμα και cosf 
> Απο εκει υπολογιζεις την ενεργο ισχυ και κατα συνεπεια τις KWh.



Έχω την εντύπωση πως από την στιγμή που θα μετράει το ρεύμα δεν χρειάζεται να υπολογίσει το συνημίτονο.
Π.χ ένα φορτίο (όχι ωμικό) έχει κατανάλωση 100W ή 100/220=0,45Α αν εμείς μετρήσουμε με ένα αμπερόμετρο θα δούμε μια μεγαλύτερη τιμή π.χ. 5Α 
δηλ. cosf=4,5/5 =>*0,9*

----------


## selectronic

Για να μετρήσεις την κατανάλωση σου «κουτιού» σου (γιατί η οθόνη στους σημερινούς υπολογιστές παίρνει ρεύμα «δικό της»), πρέπει να μετρήσεις την ισχύ που τραβάει από την πρίζα το τροφοδοτικό, αλλά όπως ξαναείπα αυτό είναι *επικίνδυνο*, καθώς έχει να κάνει με την τάση του δικτύου!


  Άλλο πράγμα να κάψεις το PC σου και άλλο να *χάσεις την ζωή σου*.

----------


## ipokabos

> Φίλε μου πάντα φιλικά,
> 
>   Νομίζω ότι είσαι κλασσικό παράδειγμα ανθρώπου που μαθαίνει με τον άσχημο τρόπο γιατί δεν πρέπει να σκαλίζει πράγματα για τα οποία δεν έχει ιδέα




φίλε μου μην ανησυχείς δε θίγομαι εκπλήσομαι μάλλον που μάντεψες ότι ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με πράγματα που δεν έχω ιδέα....
είμαι φοιτητής ηλεκτρονικής αλλά όσες μετρήσεις έχουμε κάνει ήταν πάντα χαμηλής ισχύος από τροφοδοτικό σε μικρά κυκλώματα.
απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως όταν είναι συνδεδεμένος ο υπολογιστής στην πρίζα θα κάνω μετρήσεις στην πρίζα...
το  εξωτερικό καλώδιο ειναι συνδεδεμένο με τον υπολογιστή εξολοκλήρου δεν  μου δίνει χώρο για να ακουμπήσω τους ακροδέκτες του πολύμετρου...

----------


## stom

Μπορεις να κανεις πολλα με μερικα σουκο φις και λιγο καλωδιο... ΑΛΛΑ 
Κατι μου λεει ομως οτι δεν εχεις ιδεα ΟΥΤΕ απο μετρα προστασιας, οποτε καλυτερα να ασχοληθεις με κατι αλλο...

----------


## ipokabos

> Μπορεις να κανεις πολλα με μερικα σουκο φις και λιγο καλωδιο... ΑΛΛΑ 
> Κατι μου λεει ομως οτι δεν εχεις ιδεα ΟΥΤΕ απο μετρα προστασιας, οποτε καλυτερα να ασχοληθεις με κατι αλλο...



θα μπορούσες να μου πεις τι άλλο χρειάζεται να αγοράσω μαζί με το μηχανηματάκι αυτό που κάνει τη δουλειά μόνο του και με ασφάλεια?
δηλαδή τι άλλο να ζητήσω? 
να το ζητήσω κάτι σαν σούκο φις, επιπλέον?

----------


## selectronic

> ...απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως όταν είναι συνδεδεμένος ο υπολογιστής στην πρίζα θα κάνω μετρήσεις στην πρίζα...
> το  εξωτερικό καλώδιο ειναι συνδεδεμένο με τον υπολογιστή εξολοκλήρου δεν  μου δίνει χώρο για να ακουμπήσω τους ακροδέκτες του πολύμετρου...



  Δηλαδή στην κάρτα γραφικών πως πήρες μετρήσεις, αφού είναι ερμητικά κλεισμένη μέσα στο κουτί του PC? :Wink: 



Υπάρχουν μηχανήματα σαν αυτό που έχεις στο λινκ (που είναι για άλλο δίκτυο βέβαια και ΔΕΝ σου κάνει αφού γράφει «μέγιστη τάση=125V») που μπαίνουν «ανάμεσα» στην πρίζα και την συσκευή που θες να μετρήσεις.


  ΥΓ. Αν πάρεις τελικά τέτοιο μηχάνημα, δες τα μέγιστα Watt (ή VA) που μπορεί να μετρήσει! Μην βάλεις επάνω κανένα ατμοσίδερο και το κάψεις.

----------


## ipokabos

> ΥΓ. Αν πάρεις τελικά τέτοιο μηχάνημα, δες τα μέγιστα Watt (ή VA) που μπορεί να μετρήσει! Μην βάλεις επάνω κανένα ατμοσίδερο και το κάψεις.



όσα περισσότερα watt δηλαδή τόσο το καλύτερο?
αυτό που πρότεινε ο φίλος μας είναι καλή επιλογή?

----------


## leosedf

> έτσι για να γελάσουμε λίγο,
> πλάκα στην πλάκα σύνδεσα το πολύμετρο σε pin της μητρικής και πρέπει να της έκανα ζημιά.
> έκανε μόνο του το pc reboot και δείχνει τώρα τα εικονίδια τεραστια χαχαχα



Φίλε μου ξέχνα το μην το δοκιμάζεις κάν. Δεν μετριέται λόγω ραδιενέργειας.

Αν γίνεται μην δίνετε οδηγίες* ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΧΩΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΣΟΥΝΙ* οπουδήποτε, έχετε καταλάβει ότι μιλάτε με αρχάριο και μπορεί να τραυματιστεί οπότε καλό θα ήταν να μάθει πρώτα λίγο θεωρία.

----------

selectronic (23-09-11)

----------


## selectronic

Κοίτα, αν θες να μετρήσεις από περιέργεια πόσο καίει το PC σου, μία τηλεόραση κτλ (έχεις κάποια ιδέα του πόσα W καίει μία συσκευή πάνω-κάτω έτσι?) δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξεις για κάτι πάνω από 1KW. Πιστεύω ότι όλα τα μηχανάκια που θα βρεις θα σε καλύψουν. Τώρα αν θες να μετρήσεις τον θερμοσίφωνα, ξέχνα το!

----------


## selectronic

> ...Αν γίνεται μην δίνετε οδηγίες* ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΧΩΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΣΟΥΝΙ* οπουδήποτε, έχετε καταλάβει ότι μιλάτε με αρχάριο και μπορεί να τραυματιστεί οπότε καλό θα ήταν να μάθει πρώτα λίγο θεωρία...



  Leosedf +1000, αλλά ποιον είδες να δίνει επικίνδυνες οδηγίες στον φίλο μας? Νομίζω ότι και εγώ και ο stom τον αποτρέψαμε από το ασχοληθεί με την τάση δικτύου…

----------


## kpap

Ιππόκαμπε, *γιατί* θες να μετρήσεις την ισχύ που καταναλώνει ο υπολογιστής σου;

----------


## ipokabos

> Φίλε μου ξέχνα το μην το δοκιμάζεις κάν. Δεν μετριέται λόγω ραδιενέργειας.
> 
> Αν γίνεται μην δίνετε οδηγίες* ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΧΩΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΣΟΥΝΙ* οπουδήποτε, έχετε καταλάβει ότι μιλάτε με αρχάριο και μπορεί να τραυματιστεί οπότε καλό θα ήταν να μάθει πρώτα λίγο θεωρία.



τώρα με έκανες από περιέργεια να θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής: όταν κάνουμε μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο τη γείωση τη βάζουμε στη γείωση μιας μπρίζας?
πχ για να δω αν μια υποδοχή λάμπας είναι αναμένη ή όχι για να μην με χτυπήσει το ρεύμα όταν πάω να βάλω τη λάμπα,
και μετρήσω την υποδοχή με πολύμετρο τι είναι σωστό?
πρέπει η γείωση του πολυμέτρου να είναι συνδεδεμένη με τη γείωση μιας μπρίζας ή μπορώ να συνδέσω και τους δύο ακροδέκτες του πολυμέτρου στους ακροδέκτες της υποδοχής της λάμπας?
το ρωτάω όχι για να δω τι γνωρίζεις αλλά επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει.
συνέδεσα τους δύο ακροδέκτες του πολυμέτρου με τους δύο ακροδέκτες υποδοχής της λάμπας με κατάλληλη ρύθμιση και βγηκε 220 κυμαινόμενο.
στη συνέχεια αφού κατάλαβα ότι είναι αναμένη πάτησα το διακόπτη της λάμπας για να κλείσει το ρεύμα 
συνέδεσα τη λάμπα με ασφάλεια αλλά όταν πήγα να ανάψω τη λάμπα εξεράγη και έπεσε η ασφάλεια.
τι έκανα λάθος? μήπως επειδή δεν συνέδεσα τη γείωση με μια γείωση μπρίζας?

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά, απλά να εξηγήσουμε πρώτα πώς χρησιμοποιεί ένα πολύμετρο κλπ.
Αν και με το μηχανάκι πρίζας μπορεί να μετρήσει κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα και ασφαλές.

----------


## ipokabos

> Ιππόκαμπε, *γιατί* θες να μετρήσεις την ισχύ που καταναλώνει ο υπολογιστής σου;



επειδή το τροφοδοτικό μου είχε δύο ανεμιστήρες και ο ένας έκανε τεράστιο θόρυβο και τον αποσύνδεσα. 
από τότε ο ανεμηστήρας του επεξεργαστή έχει πάρει φωτιά και βουίζει χειρότερα.  θέλω να δω αν έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό...

----------


## selectronic

Φίλε ipokabos νομίζω ότι τρέχεις πολύ…

  Όπως είπε και ο leosedf περίμενε πρώτα να σου μάθουν πώς να μετράς με το πολύμετρο, κανόνες και μέτρα ασφαλείας κτλ και μετά θα έχεις όλο το χρόνο να «παίξεις»

  Αν το κάνεις τώρα στα τυφλά, κινδυνεύεις να μην φτάσεις ποτέ εκεί γιατί όπως ξαναείπα *ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ !!!*


  Μπορείς να κάνεις πολλαααααα άλλα πράγματα, φτιάξε κανένα flip-flop, παίξε με ένα 555 και λεντάκια, υπάρχουν άπειρα πράγματα με τα οποία μπορείς να ασχοληθείς!

----------


## selectronic

> επειδή το τροφοδοτικό μου είχε δύο ανεμιστήρες και ο ένας έκανε τεράστιο θόρυβο και τον αποσύνδεσα. 
> από τότε ο ανεμηστήρας του επεξεργαστή έχει πάρει φωτιά και βουίζει χειρότερα.  θέλω να δω αν έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό...



  Δεν μου στέκει αυτό… :Huh:  :Confused1:  Σίγουρα τα λες σωστά τα πράγματα?

  Πως τον «αποσύνδεσες» τον ανεμιστήρα? Με την τροφοδοσία του τι έκανες?

----------


## ipokabos

> Φίλε ipokabos νομίζω ότι τρέχεις πολύ…
> 
>   Όπως είπε και ο leosedf περίμενε πρώτα να σου μάθουν πώς να μετράς με το πολύμετρο, κανόνες και μέτρα ασφαλείας κτλ και μετά θα έχεις όλο το χρόνο να «παίξεις»
> 
>   Αν το κάνεις τώρα στα τυφλά, κινδυνεύεις να μην φτάσεις ποτέ εκεί γιατί όπως ξαναείπα *ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ !!!*
> 
> 
>   Μπορείς να κάνεις πολλαααααα άλλα πράγματα, φτιάξε κανένα flip-flop, παίξε με ένα 555 και λεντάκια, υπάρχουν άπειρα πράγματα με τα οποία μπορείς να ασχοληθείς!



φίλε μου έχω κάνει πριν από 3-4 χρόνια άπειρες μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο στο πολυτεχνείο που φοιτώ αλλά όπως είπα σε χαμηλής ισχύος ρεύματος,
συν το ότι έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε και τα έχω ψιλοξεχάσει...

----------


## ipokabos

> Δεν μου στέκει αυτό… Σίγουρα τα λες σωστά τα πράγματα?
> 
>   Πως τον «αποσύνδεσες» τον ανεμιστήρα? Με την τροφοδοσία του τι έκανες?



άνοιξα το κουτί του τροφοδοτικού και αποσύνδεσα τα καλώδια που συνέδεαν τον ανεμιστήρα του και τα τύλιξα με μονωτική ταινία.
γιατί έκανε θόρυβο πολύ.
στη συνέχεια όμως κάνει πολύ θόρυβο από τότε ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή.
και θέλω να δω τι τρέχει με το τροφοδοτικό πρώτα πριν πάρω καινούριο τροφοδοτικό ή ψύχτρα.

----------


## selectronic

Φίλε μου το τονίζω πάλι, φιλικά πάντα,




> …αν και φοιτητής ηλεκτρονικής με πιάνετε αδιάβαστο…



 



> φίλε μου έχω κάνει πριν από 3-4 χρόνια άπειρες μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο στο πολυτεχνείο που φοιτώ αλλά όπως είπα σε χαμηλής ισχύος ρεύματος,
> συν το ότι έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε και τα έχω ψιλοξεχάσει...



  Πρώτα απ’ όλα αφού αυτό που σπουδάζεις είναι ηλεκτρονικά, τα ηλεκτρολογικά να τα αφήσεις ήσυχα…  Για όταν θα έχεις μάθει/θυμηθεί (?) πώς να τα χειριστείς.

  Δεύτερον αν έχεις ξεχάσει πως δουλεύει το πολύμετρο, δεν νομίζεις ότι πρέπει πρώτα να κάνεις 1-2 search στο ίντερνετ και/ή στο site αυτό, ώστε να μάθεις τουλάχιστον αυτό πριν αρχίσεις να μετράς? Μεγάλο παιδί είσαι, καταλαβαίνεις ότι αν κάποτε έκανες 5-10 μαθήματα οδήγησης και είχες μία επαφή, δεν σημαίνει ότι μετά από 20 χρόνια μπορείς να πάρεις το αμάξι και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος…

  Αν ήταν μόνο το να κάψεις ένα πολύμετρο ή ένα PC, πρόβλημά σου, αλλά αν εγώ σου πω πώς να μετρήσεις τάση δικτύου και εσύ πας και φας το κεφάλι σου, *την δικιά μου θέση* την σκεύτεσαι???

----------


## leosedf

Σου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι ο ανεμιστήρας αυτός που έκανε θόρυβο μπορεί να ψύχει με τη σειρά του τον επεξεργαστή? Άσχετα αν βρίσκεται στο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## selectronic

> άνοιξα το κουτί του τροφοδοτικού και αποσύνδεσα τα καλώδια που συνέδεαν τον ανεμιστήρα του και τα τύλιξα με μονωτική ταινία.
> γιατί έκανε θόρυβο πολύ.
> στη συνέχεια όμως κάνει πολύ θόρυβο από τότε ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή.
> και θέλω να δω τι τρέχει με το τροφοδοτικό πρώτα πριν πάρω καινούριο τροφοδοτικό ή ψύχτρα.



  Για αυτό δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω, δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό… Μήπως έχει πιάσει τρελή σκόνη ο ανεμιστήρας? Βγάλε τον από την ψύκτρα και δες στα fin της.

  Κατά τα άλλα δεν έχουν σχέση οι δύο ανεμιστήρες… Μήπως τα καλώδια που μόνωσες ακούμπησαν σε κάποια καυτή ψύκτρα και έλιωσε η μόνωση, τι να πω. Και πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θα μπορούσε να φταίει…

  Αν ανοίξεις το τροφοδοτικό, σε παρακαλώ να το έχεις βγάλει από την πρίζα πρώτα.

----------


## ipokabos

> Σου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι ο ανεμιστήρας αυτός που έκανε θόρυβο μπορεί να ψύχει με τη σειρά του τον επεξεργαστή? Άσχετα αν βρίσκεται στο τροφοδοτικό.



οχι δεν το σκέφτηκα. 
το κουτί του υπολογιστή μου μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό έκαναν 40 ευρώ... δεν νομίζω να είχε τέτοιες προδιαγραφές...
και  ανάλογα με το φόρτο εργασίας είναι αναλογος και ο θόρυβος της ψύχτρας του επεξεργαστή...
είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος μετά από ψάξιμο ότι επειδή είναι πάρα πολύ φθηνό το τροφοδοτικό δίνει μεγάλη θερμότητα στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού γενικότερα (πόσο μάλλον μετά την απενεργοποίηση ενός ανεμιστήρα.)
και όχι μόνο στον επεξεργαστή. αλλά για να σιγουρευτώ πρέπει να δω πόση ισχύ καταναλώνει...

----------


## ipokabos

> Για αυτό δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω, δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό… Μήπως έχει πιάσει τρελή σκόνη ο ανεμιστήρας? Βγάλε τον από την ψύκτρα και δες στα fin της.
> 
>   Κατά τα άλλα δεν έχουν σχέση οι δύο ανεμιστήρες… Μήπως τα καλώδια που μόνωσες ακούμπησαν σε κάποια καυτή ψύκτρα και έλιωσε η μόνωση, τι να πω. Και πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θα μπορούσε να φταίει…
> 
>   Αν ανοίξεις το τροφοδοτικό, σε παρακαλώ να το έχεις βγάλει από την πρίζα πρώτα.



αυτό ισχύει έχει σκόνη ο ανεμιστήρας αλλά όχι πολύ και σκοπεύω να την βγάλω.
αλλά παλαιότερα είχε άπειρη σκόνη και δεν ακουγόταν καν.
όχι η μόνωση δεν έχει λιώσει.

----------


## selectronic

Νομίζω ότι μερικές φωτό από το κουτί σου και τα χαρακτηριστικά του θα βοηθούσαν…

  Ο ανεμιστήρας του τροφοδοτικού βγάζει ή βάζει αέρα? Της CPU? Έχει τρύπες στο πλάι?

----------


## selectronic

Όταν λέμε ότι κάνει θόρυβο, δουλεύει σε νορμάλ στροφές και κάνει θόρυβο, ή κάνει θόρυβο γιατί από τότε που έβγαλες τον άλλο δουλεύει πάντα στο φούλ?

----------


## stom

Για να γυρισουμε στο θεμα μας, πηγαινε αγορασε ενα ετοιμο μετρητη ισχυος (με πριζα σουκο) και μετρα αμα θες ποσο καταναλωνει το pc.
Απο κει και περα βεβαια η μετρηση αυτη ειναι παντελως αχρηστη για το προβλημα σου το οποιο απαιτει πρακτικες γνωσεις που μαλλον δεν διαθετεις.
Οι ανεμιστηρες οταν παλιωνουν τα παιζουν....

----------


## ipokabos

> Φίλε μου το τονίζω πάλι, φιλικά πάντα,
> 
> 
> 
>   Πρώτα απ’ όλα αφού αυτό που σπουδάζεις είναι ηλεκτρονικά, τα ηλεκτρολογικά να τα αφήσεις ήσυχα…  Για όταν θα έχεις μάθει/θυμηθεί (?) πώς να τα χειριστείς.
> 
>   Δεύτερον αν έχεις ξεχάσει πως δουλεύει το πολύμετρο, δεν νομίζεις ότι πρέπει πρώτα να κάνεις 1-2 search στο ίντερνετ και/ή στο site αυτό, ώστε να μάθεις τουλάχιστον αυτό πριν αρχίσεις να μετράς? Μεγάλο παιδί είσαι, καταλαβαίνεις ότι αν κάποτε έκανες 5-10 μαθήματα οδήγησης και είχες μία επαφή, δεν σημαίνει ότι μετά από 20 χρόνια μπορείς να πάρεις το αμάξι και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος…
> 
>   Αν ήταν μόνο το να κάψεις ένα πολύμετρο ή ένα PC, πρόβλημά σου, αλλά αν εγώ σου πω πώς να μετρήσεις τάση δικτύου και εσύ πας και φας το κεφάλι σου, *την δικιά μου θέση* την σκεύτεσαι???



καλώς μην ανησυχείς δεν πρόκειται να κάνω κάτι τολμηρό σε μεγάλης ισχύς ρεύματος.
εξού και το μηχανηματάκι που θα πάρω για να είμαι σίγουρος.
Αλλά απάντησέ μου το εξής αν θέλεις: αν συνδέσω την γείωση του πολυμέτρου με τη γείωση μιας πρίζας και μετά από κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις τις οποίες μπορώ να κάνω ακουμπήσω τον άλλον ακροδέκτη στην πρίζα του υπολογιστή κινδυνεύω να παθω κάτι εγώ ή το πολύμετρο?
για να δω αν τα θυμάμαι καλά ή κάνω λάθος

----------


## selectronic

> καλώς μην ανησυχείς δεν πρόκειται να κάνω κάτι τολμηρό σε μεγάλης ισχύς ρεύματος.
> εξού και το μηχανηματάκι που θα πάρω για να είμαι σίγουρος.
> Αλλά απάντησέ μου το εξής αν θέλεις: αν συνδέσω την γείωση του πολυμέτρου με τη γείωση μιας πρίζας και μετά από κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις τις οποίες μπορώ να κάνω ακουμπήσω τον άλλον ακροδέκτη στην πρίζα του υπολογιστή κινδυνεύω να παθω κάτι εγώ ή το πολύμετρο?
> για να δω αν τα θυμάμαι καλά ή κάνω λάθος



  Φυσικά. Αν ακουμπήσεις τον άλλο ακροδέκτη στην φάση (και όχι μόνο) κινδυνεύεις και εσύ και το πολύμετρο!

----------


## kpap

> Όταν λέμε ότι κάνει θόρυβο, δουλεύει σε νορμάλ στροφές και κάνει θόρυβο, ή κάνει θόρυβο γιατί από τότε που έβγαλες τον άλλο δουλεύει πάντα στο φούλ?



Προφανώς δουλεύει πάντα στο φουλ γιατί ο άλλος ανεμιστήρας βοηθούσε στην απομάκρυνση της θερμότητας ..

Ιππόκαμπε, όταν έχεις ανοιχτό το κουτί του υπολογιστή, ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή συνεχίζει να δουλεύει τσίτα;

----------


## ipokabos

> Φυσικά. Αν ακουμπήσεις τον άλλο ακροδέκτη στην φάση (και όχι μόνο) κινδυνεύεις και εσύ και το πολύμετρο!



και τότε που πρέπει να συνδεθεί η γείωση του πολυμέτρου? δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...
το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές αυτό έτσι όπως στο περιέγραψα και οι μετρήσεις γίνονταν κανονικά. 
ακόμα και σε πρίζα συνέδεσα τη γείωση με τη γείωση της πρίζας και τον άλλο ακροδέκτη στη φάση και η μέτρηση έγινε κανονικά.
αυτό πριν 2-3 χρόνια που πειραματιζόμουν τώρα με έχεις φοβίσει... :Sad:

----------


## ipokabos

> Νομίζω ότι μερικές φωτό από το κουτί σου και τα χαρακτηριστικά του θα βοηθούσαν…
> 
>   Ο ανεμιστήρας του τροφοδοτικού βγάζει ή βάζει αέρα? Της CPU? Έχει τρύπες στο πλάι?



αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. παρατήρησα τώρα ότι ο ανεμιστήρας του τροφοδοτικού βάζει αέρα και ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή βγάζει αέρα...
τι σημαίνει αυτό?

----------


## selectronic

Το πολύμετρο δεν έχει γείωση, δύο ακροδέκτες έχει.
  Γείωση έχει η πρίζα και είναι για ασφάλεια, όχι για να τραβάς/μετράς ρεύμα.

----------


## ipokabos

> Προφανώς δουλεύει πάντα στο φουλ γιατί ο άλλος ανεμιστήρας βοηθούσε στην απομάκρυνση της θερμότητας ..
> 
> Ιππόκαμπε, όταν έχεις ανοιχτό το κουτί του υπολογιστή, ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή συνεχίζει να δουλεύει τσίτα;



όχι όταν ανοίγω το κουτί σταματάει να δουλεύει τσίτα, γιαυτό νομίζω ότι φταίει το τροφοδοτικό και όχι η ψύχτρα. 
όπως είπα πρέπει μάλλον το τροφοδοτικό να δίνει πολύ θερμότητα σε όλο το κουτί.

----------


## kpap

> όχι όταν ανοίγω το κουτί σταματάει να δουλεύει τσίτα, γιαυτό νομίζω ότι φταίει το τροφοδοτικό και όχι η ψύχτρα. 
> όπως είπα πρέπει μάλλον το τροφοδοτικό να δίνει πολύ θερμότητα σε όλο το κουτί.



Όχι, το τροφοδοτικό όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πρόβλημά σου. Το κουτί είχε λόγο που είχε και 2ο ανεμιστήρα. Ο λόγος είναι ότι αν δεν απομακρυνθεί ο θερμός αέρας γύρω από την ψύκτρα του CPU, αυτή δεν μπορεί πλέον να απομακρύνει τη θερμότητα από το CPU και το CPU ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία. Έτσι ο ανεμιστήρας ανεβάζει στροφές για να ψύξει το CPU κ.ο.κ.

Πήγαινε πάρε ένα ανεμιστήρα ήσυχο και αντικατέστησε αυτόν που έβγαλες στη σύνταξη και όλα θα διορθωθούν.

----------


## ipokabos

> Για να γυρισουμε στο θεμα μας, πηγαινε αγορασε ενα ετοιμο μετρητη ισχυος (με πριζα σουκο) και μετρα αμα θες ποσο καταναλωνει το pc.
> Απο κει και περα βεβαια η μετρηση αυτη ειναι παντελως αχρηστη για το προβλημα σου το οποιο απαιτει πρακτικες γνωσεις που μαλλον δεν διαθετεις.
> Οι ανεμιστηρες οταν παλιωνουν τα παιζουν....



από ηλεκτρολογικά δεν ξέρω όχι από υπολογιστές.
απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι πρέπει να αγοράσω πρώτα τουλάχιστον: τροφοδοτικό ή ψύχτρα και νομίζω ότι με αυτό το μηχάνημα θα δείξει.
άμα είναι φυσιολογική η κατανάλωση πρέπει να πάρω ψύχτρα αν όχι τροφοδοτικό.
έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## selectronic

Να σου πω εγώ σε τι συμπέρασμα καταλήγω:

  Ήρθε το καλοκαίρι, ανέβηκαν οι θερμοκρασίες και οι ανεμιστήρες του PC άρχησαν να ανεβάζουν στροφές για να αντισταθμίσουν την παραπάνω θερμοκρασία. Εσένα δεν σου άρεσε ο παραπάνω θόρυβος και έτσι έβγαλες ένα ανεμιστήρα. Το PC «γκάζωσε» έναν άλλο, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν τον έβγαλες κι αυτόν…

  Και αντί να βγάλεις τον ανεμιστήρα του τροφοδοτικού του έκοψες την τάση, άρα τα πτερύγιά του είναι απλώς εμπόδια στην ροή του αέρα.
   Βάλε πάλι τον ανεμιστήρα του τροφοδοτικού και κάνε υπομονή, χειμωνιάζει!

----------


## ipokabos

> Όχι, το τροφοδοτικό όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πρόβλημά σου. Το κουτί είχε λόγο που είχε και 2ο ανεμιστήρα. Ο λόγος είναι ότι αν δεν απομακρυνθεί ο θερμός αέρας γύρω από την ψύκτρα του CPU, αυτή δεν μπορεί πλέον να απομακρύνει τη θερμότητα από το CPU και το CPU ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία. Έτσι ο ανεμιστήρας ανεβάζει στροφές για να ψύξει το CPU κ.ο.κ.
> 
> Πήγαινε πάρε ένα ανεμιστήρα ήσυχο και αντικατέστησε αυτόν που έβγαλες στη σύνταξη και όλα θα διορθωθούν.



το τροφοδοτικό είχε δύο ανεμιστήρες όχι το κουτί.

----------


## kpap

> από ηλεκτρολογικά δεν ξέρω όχι από υπολογιστές.
>  άμα είναι φυσιολογική η κατανάλωση πρέπει να πάρω ψύχτρα αν όχι τροφοδοτικό.
> έτσι δεν είναι?



Πως θα ήξερες ποιά είναι η φυσιολογική κατανάλωση για να αποφασίσεις ότι το τροφοδοτικό είναι χαλασμένο;
Το οποίο δεν θα προκαλούσε αυτό που λες ούτως ή άλλως, αλλά για να καταλάβουμε το σκεπτικό ..

Όπως είπε και ο leosedf, αφού κάνεις μια κίνηση και προκαλεί ένα πρόβλημα, μήπως πρέπει να στραφείς σε αυτό που έκανες για τη λύση του προβλήματος;

----------


## selectronic

Γιατί να πάρεις τροφοδοτικό ή ανεμιστήρα? Ανέβηκε η θερμοκρασία και γκάζωσαν οι ανεμιστήρες. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν το τροφοδοτικό σου πέφτει μικρό και δουλεύει στο 95% και άρα βράζει. Και σίγουρα μία καλύτερη (από την μαμά υποθέτω που έχεις) ψύκτρα με μεγαλύτερο ανεμιστήρα θα είναι πιο ήσυχη… 

  ΥΓ. Δεν μας έχεις πει τι PC έχεις.

----------


## ipokabos

> Πως θα ήξερες ποιά είναι η φυσιολογική κατανάλωση για να αποφασίσεις ότι το τροφοδοτικό είναι χαλασμένο;
> Το οποίο δεν θα προκαλούσε αυτό που λες ούτως ή άλλως, αλλά για να καταλάβουμε το σκεπτικό ..
> 
> Όπως είπε και ο leosedf, αφού κάνεις μια κίνηση και προκαλεί ένα πρόβλημα, μήπως πρέπει να στραφείς σε αυτό που έκανες για τη λύση του προβλήματος;



το σκεπτικό μου είναι η από κάτω εικόνα. πηγή:http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/200...c-part-ii.html

καθώς επίσης από το ίδιο site:
"When it comes to power supplies, I'm crazy about efficiency, and fortunately there are now lots of so-called "80 Plus Gold" PSUs out there now, offering a staggering _90% efficiency_  under most loads. Power supply efficiency is important, because the  rest of that heat is dumped back into your case. The less efficient your  PSU, the more heat buildup you'll have under load. I chose the Seasonic X-760 – which, when bench tested, indeed delivered the promised 90% efficiency – but *any high quality 80 Plus Gold model will generally do*.   "

2011-09-23_2041.jpg

----------


## selectronic

Έβγαλες τον ένα ανεμιστήρα του τροφοδοτικού, +1 θερμοκρασία.
  Τον άφησες πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό, δημιουργώντας έτσι εμπόδιο στην (ήδη μειωμένη) ροή του αέρα, +2 θερμοκρασία.
  Είναι και καλοκαίρι και είναι πιο ζεστό το δωμάτιο, +3 θερμοκρασία.

  Τι άλλο θες?

----------


## selectronic

> το σκεπτικό μου είναι η από κάτω εικόνα. πηγή:http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/200...c-part-ii.html
> 
> 2011-09-23_2041.jpg



  Συγνώμη αλλά δεν βλέπω την σχέση με το δικό σου θέμα…

----------


## spyropap

> Πήγαινε πάρε ένα ανεμιστήρα ήσυχο και αντικατέστησε αυτόν που έβγαλες στη σύνταξη και όλα θα διορθωθούν.



Αυτή η συμβουλή είναι πολύ καλή. Πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις τον ανεμιστήρα.
Άλλη εναλλακτική είναι να αντικαταστήσεις το τροφοδοτικό. Με αναζήτηση θα βρεις 
στην ΧΕ ότι με 15-20 ε παίρνεις τροφοδοτικό 500-550W.

Είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που αφήνουν τους η/υ ανοικτούς να αερίζονται.
Μπορείς ακόμα να αφαιρέσεις από το πίσω μέρος του η/υ καπάκια από 
αχρησιμοποίητα slots. Έτσι θα διευκολύνεται η ροή του αέρα.

----------


## ipokabos

> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν βλέπω την σχέση με το δικό σου θέμα…



ίσως και να έχεις δίκιο.
από τη δική μου οπτική γωνία μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να ελέγξω πρώτα την κατανάλωση για να δω τι πρέπει να αγοράσω πρώτο. τροφοδοτικό ή ψύχτρα?
γιατί και τα δύο μαζί είναι λίγο δύσκολο για μένα οικονομικά μιας και σκοπεύω να πάρω ακριβό τροφοδοτικό αυτή τη φορά.
διότι όπως είπα τροφοδοτικό και κουτί τα αγόρασα 40 ευρώ μαζί.

----------


## ipokabos

> Γιατί να πάρεις τροφοδοτικό ή ανεμιστήρα? Ανέβηκε η θερμοκρασία και γκάζωσαν οι ανεμιστήρες. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν το τροφοδοτικό σου πέφτει μικρό και δουλεύει στο 95% και άρα βράζει. Και σίγουρα μία καλύτερη (από την μαμά υποθέτω που έχεις) ψύκτρα με μεγαλύτερο ανεμιστήρα θα είναι πιο ήσυχη… 
> 
>   ΥΓ. Δεν μας έχεις πει τι PC έχεις.



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23759

με μια μητρική gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
και κουτί-τροφοδοτικό 40 ευρώ.

----------


## kpap

> το τροφοδοτικό είχε δύο ανεμιστήρες όχι το κουτί.



Τους οποίους ο κατασκευαστής τους είχε εκεί για διακοσμητικούς λόγους, φαντάζομαι ..

----------


## ipokabos

> Τους οποίους ο κατασκευαστής τους είχε εκεί για διακοσμητικούς λόγους, φαντάζομαι ..



όπως είπα ο ένας από τους δύο έκανε εκωφαντικό θόρυβο και αναγκάστηκα να τον αποσυνδέσω

----------


## kpap

> όπως είπα ο ένας από τους δύο έκανε εκωφαντικό θόρυβο και αναγκάστηκα να τον αποσυνδέσω



Και γω όπως και άλλοι όπως είπαμε, ο ανεμιστήρας ήταν και χρήσιμος εκτός από θορυβώδης ..
Σκέψου λίγο αυτά που γράφτηκαν εδώ απ'όλους, να καταλάβεις πρώτα τη λογική. Όλα αυτά τα πράγματα μέσα στον υπολογιστή έχουν μια αλληλοσύνδεση και λειτουργούν καλά κάτω από ορισμένες συνθήκες. Αν με ενοχλεί ότι σκούζουν τα φρένα στη μηχανή μου προφανώς τα αλλάζω, δεν τα αφαιρώ.

----------


## ipokabos

> Και γω όπως και άλλοι όπως είπαμε, ο ανεμιστήρας ήταν και χρήσιμος εκτός από θορυβώδης ..
> Σκέψου λίγο αυτά που γράφτηκαν εδώ απ'όλους, να καταλάβεις πρώτα τη λογική. Όλα αυτά τα πράγματα μέσα στον υπολογιστή έχουν μια αλληλοσύνδεση και λειτουργούν καλά κάτω από ορισμένες συνθήκες. Αν με ενοχλεί ότι σκούζουν τα φρένα στη μηχανή μου προφανώς τα αλλάζω, δεν τα αφαιρώ.



από τότε που τον αποσύνδεσα μέχρι να καλοκαιριάσει δούλευε εντελώς ήσυχα.
τώρα που τον άνοιξα όπως είπε και ένας φίλος πιο πάνω δουλεύει πιο ήσυχα ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή.

----------


## ipokabos

όσο για το ότι ένας μετρητής watt θα μου είναι άχρηστος οφείλω να πω ότι με έπεισε να το αγοράσω αυτό το ποστ

----------


## selectronic

> από τότε που τον αποσύνδεσα μέχρι να καλοκαιριάσει δούλευε εντελώς ήσυχα.
> τώρα που τον άνοιξα όπως είπε και ένας φίλος πιο πάνω δουλεύει πιο ήσυχα ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή.



Άρα καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι θέμα θερμοκρασίας.

  Για εμένα σύνδεσε πάλι τον ανεμιστήρα και τέλος.

----------


## selectronic

Σε τι θα σε βοηθήσει το να ξέρεις πόσα W καταναλώνει το PC σου?
  Όλα τα PC τραβάνε λίγο ρεύμα όταν απλώς σερφάρεις στο ίντερνετ και πιο πολύ όταν παίζεις κάποιο παιχνίδι και ζορίζεις CPU και GPU, ιδιαιτέρα τώρα που οι κάρτες γραφικών έχουν γίνει τέρατα που απαιτούν ένα ή και δύο εξτρά βύσματα τροφοδοσίας (το άρθρο που έβαλες στο τελευταίο λινκ είναι κάπως αρχαίο).

----------


## selectronic

Απλώς να σου πω ότι στο δικό μου PC αλλάζω τα προφίλ του ανεμιστήρα της κάρτας γραφικών το καλοκαίρι, ώστε να κρατάω την θερμοκρασία της σχετικά χαμηλά.

  Και μία aftermarket ψύκτρα με μεγάλο ανεμιστήρα θα είναι πιο «ήσυχη» από την μαμά, αλλά αν δεν έχεις υπερχρονισμένη CPU ή σοβαρά θέματα θερμοκρασίας, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να ξοδέψεις χρήματα για μία.

  Αν πήρες κουτί/τροφοδοτικό με 40ευρώ, θα έχει πόσο, 350-400W τροφοδοτικό? Άρα έχεις «μικρό» PC και αν δεν του έβαλες καμία τεράστια κάρτα γραφικών δεν βλέπω γιατί να αλλάξεις κάτι (αφού από ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις σκοπό να διαθέσεις «μη απαραίτητα» χρήματα).

----------


## ipokabos

To παράδοξο είναι ότι όταν βούιζε ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή η ένδειξη του coreTemp ήταν στους 60 C.
τώρα που έχω ανοικτό το κουτί και δεν βουίζει τόσο πάλι στους 60C  δείχνει το coreTemp...

----------


## selectronic

Δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργο… Ας πούμε ότι η μητρική προσπαθεί να κρατήσει την CPU στους 60 βαθμούς. Με κλειστό το κουτί πρέπει να στροφάρουν κάργα για να το πετύχουν αυτό, ενώ με ανοικτό και με λίγες στροφές κατεβάζουν την θερμοκρασία στο σημείο αυτό.  :Wink: 


  Έπρεπε να είχες καμία από τις πρώτες κάρτες γραφικών της ΑΤΙ με διπλή GPU (ήταν της σειράς 38ΧΧ ή 48ΧΧ, δεν θυμάμαι και βαριέμαι να ψάχνω τώρα) να δεις τι σημαίνει «εκκωφαντικός θόρυβος» που έγραψες πριν. Ούτε Boeing 747 τέτοιο πράγμα! :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:

----------

